# Bluetooth on Kindle Fire?



## flyred77 (Feb 16, 2009)

I just read newly posted specs here: http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2393737,00.asp#fbid=E_Wf-zomL4I

It states the Kindle Fire does have Bluetooth. Is this a new revelation, since it is the first time I have read this anywhere or is this a mistake? Bluetooth would be nice for headphones ans smart since this is suppose to serve a lot of media to me.

Don't you think?


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I was curious, so I called Amazon Kindle Support, they said at this time, in all of the information that they have, it says nothing about bluetooth capabilities, so as far as they know AT THIS TIME, no, there is no bluetooth. However, he did say that their information might not be complete as the item will not be released for over a month yet.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

It would be very sweet to have that capability (especially for movie watching) - but it would also really challenge the battery life. 
However, with my smartphone, battery life is so challenged that I keep a charger everywhere I'm at (& extra batteries, since those can be changed in a smartphone).


----------



## jonathanmoeller (Apr 19, 2011)

I haven't seen anything that says it has Bluetooth, but I wonder if Amazon plans to slip that into a later model.


----------



## Kubizo (Oct 2, 2011)

For the 3G Fire (when it comes), bluetooth will be a must. How can it replace my phone otherwise?

Let's wait and hope!

Ciao!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Kubizo said:


> For the 3G Fire (when it comes), bluetooth will be a must. How can it replace my phone otherwise?
> 
> Let's wait and hope!
> 
> Ciao!


Except it's not a phone. It's a wireless content device.  (Right now it doesn't even have a microphone.)

I admit I don't see a huge need for bluetooth even for a phone. . . .Mine has it but I don't use it. So it's probably a "YMMV" type of thing.

And, no doubt this is not the _only_ Fire that Amazon will ever release.  Future models may, indeed, have additional features. I wouldn't be surprised if they negotiate 'payable through Amazon' contracts for a future model with 3G. And I've seen the odd rumor that Amazon may, indeed, be getting into the phone biz. . . Even if not, some people will want cameras, etc. so as to have the ability to Skype. But I think Amazon's pretty smart with introducing this sort of bare bones, very well priced device to get people interested in THEIR products!


----------



## Kubizo (Oct 2, 2011)

You are absolutely right, but it is smaller than an iPad and bigger than an iPod Touch. I believe it has the potential to become the one thing you carry around. But it needs to work well as a phone too before it can do that.

Ciao!


----------



## Tara Maya (Nov 4, 2010)

I didn't realize it watched movies. So it is competing with the iPad? (Forgive my dumb questions, I haven't read the specs, since I didn't want to tempt myself)


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

You want to hold a 7.5 x 4.7 size up to your ear as a phone?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Tara Maya said:


> I didn't realize it watched movies. So it is competing with the iPad? (Forgive my dumb questions, I haven't read the specs, since I didn't want to tempt myself)


Well, you should read the specs if you want to know what it does. 

As to whether it's competing with the iPad. . .I dunno. . . maybe sorta? It's different. Smaller. No cameras. Less memory. For me, the things it doesn't have are things I am happy to not pay extra for.

It is a very portable (like fits in your purse) content consumption device -- for movies, music and books. And the Amazon Appstore has apps so you can also do light email, play games, etc. It does NOT have a 3G connection option; Wifi only.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Atunah said:


> You want to hold a 7.5 x 4.7 size up to your ear as a phone?


Actually. . . . I've seen some pretty good sized phones. . . .of the 'smart' variety. They usually have speakers and microphones such that you don't have to hold them up to your ear. . . .if you don't want the speaker on, you plug in a headset.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Actually. . . . I've seen some pretty good sized phones. . . .of the 'smart' variety. They usually have speakers and microphones such that you don't have to hold them up to your ear. . . .if you don't want the speaker on, you plug in a headset.


Yeah, but its bad enough having to hear someones phone rambles in the bathrooms or checkouts, I really don't want to hear the other end too. 
Its like a pack of zombies out there. Always hooked to something talking and walking to the invisible Harvey


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

I hope that it ends up shipping with bluetooth.  Whenever I watch movies on my iPad, I find it much more convenient to use the wireless headphones rather than the ones with a cord.  Especially in bed or at night.  That will be a welcome addition, especially since I will be without my two favorite apps.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

On that PC MAG article, down in the comments section the author wrote this:


> David Pierce 1 week ago
> There's no Bluetooth, that's 100% my fault - a copy and paste error moving columns around. From what we know, there's no BT. Thanks for catching! I've update the above chart to reflect that.


Now, a WEEK AGO he said he's updated the chart, but obviously he hasn't. There is no Bluetooth, He just made an error.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Sent from my HTC Inspire via Tapatalk


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

Tara Maya said:


> I didn't realize it watched movies.


_(Warning: This may make you want a Fire!)_

Check this out (free movies and TV shows with Amazon Prime). About a week ago, Amazon announced an agreement with Twentieth Century Fox, so there will be more than 11,000 free Amazon Prime movies and TV shows by later this fall.  The Kindle Fire comes with one free month of Amazon Prime; if you wish to continue after that, it's $79 a year.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

DreamWeaver said:


> The Kindle Fire comes with one free month of Amazon Prime; if you wish to continue after that, it's $79 a year.


Or FREE if you are a college student on your first year of Prime, $39/year the next 3 years. Can only get it at student rates for 4 years.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Firefly season 1, available for live streaming with Amazon prime. Just sayin'.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

This is what it says:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=hp_rel_topic?ie=UTF8&nodeId=200500380



> As an Amazon Student member you'll also get six months of FREE Two-Day Shipping with Amazon Prime, and will automatically continue receiving Amazon Prime shipping benefits at a cost of $39 a year for up to four years with automatic renewal. These benefits can't be shared with another account, but if you continue with a paid membership you'll receive access to thousands of Prime instant videos. If you don't wish to continue with paid Prime benefits you can set them to not automatically renew at any time during the free period.


So I would say, no, no free video unless you start paying for it...

Betsy


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> This is what it says:
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=hp_rel_topic?ie=UTF8&nodeId=200500380
> 
> So I would say, no, no free video unless you start paying for it...


Thanks, Betsy Betty.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I had the free last year, I'm at the $39 level now, and I get the free movies & TV... sorry.


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

This article states it does not have bluetooth and compares Fire, HTC Flyer, Galaxy, 4 current tablets.

http://www.techradar.com/news/mobile-computing/tablets/kindle-fire-vs-ipad-2-vs-galaxy-tab-7-7-vs-htc-flyer-1030316


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

BTackitt said:


> I had the free last year, I'm at the $39 level now, and I get the free movies & TV... sorry.


Cool! That's a good deal.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Firefly season 1, available for live streaming with Amazon prime. Just sayin'.
> 
> Betsy


Oooh - that's exciting; I've got the season on DVD & ripped to my portable hard drive to watch on my netbook; but streaming through Prime sounds nice too; which is why I wish the Fire would have Bluetooth; losing the wires on headphones makes listening much nicer.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Instead of getting bluetooth headphones for my iPad (which I could have), I got a set at Radio Shack that has a bluetooth thingy that plugs into the headphone jack so that I can use it on other devices that don't have bluetooth, like TV sets in (some) hotel rooms, my iPods, etc..  Works pretty well

Betsy


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Instead of getting bluetooth headphones for my iPad (which I could have), I got a set at Radio Shack that has a bluetooth thingy that plugs into the headphone jack so that I can use it on other devices that don't have bluetooth, like TV sets in (some) hotel rooms, my iPods, etc.. Works pretty well
> 
> Betsy


Now that I think of it, I have one of those too. It didn't work too well with my non-bluetooth mp3 player, but maybe I should try an updated brand. I'd completely forgotten about that. Thanks for that tip.


----------



## krm0789 (Dec 21, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Instead of getting bluetooth headphones for my iPad (which I could have), I got a set at Radio Shack that has a bluetooth thingy that plugs into the headphone jack so that I can use it on other devices that don't have bluetooth, like TV sets in (some) hotel rooms, my iPods, etc.. Works pretty well
> 
> Betsy


I didn't know anything like that existed, thanks for the tip!


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Judging from the reviews of this item: 








http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41B8677nVPL._SL500_AA300_.jpg (couldn't get the image-link maker to work)
it sounds like trying to use a BT device with the Fire to watch movies might not work. Should work fine for listening music, but it looks like the audio in movies might get out of sync.
Discussions in the reviews of various BT devices suggests that it is a problem with video playing, not with any particular transmitter or headset.


----------

